
I Worked Full Time in Crypto for Two Years and Didn’t Like What I Saw - calineczka
https://medium.com/swlh/i-worked-full-time-in-crypto-for-two-years-and-didnt-really-like-what-i-saw-39382fa103a7
======
ColinWright
That's crypto-currency and crypto-tokens, not cryptography or cryptology.

